# Tomb Raider: Der erste offizielle Trailer mit der neuen Lara Croft



## AndreLinken (20. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider: Der erste offizielle Trailer mit der neuen Lara Croft* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider: Der erste offizielle Trailer mit der neuen Lara Croft*


----------



## graphimundo (20. September 2017)

Mh die neue Lara will mir nicht so recht gefallen aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Svatlas (20. September 2017)

Der Film ist doch schwer vom Spiel abgeschaut! Das nenne ich mal sehr kreativ und der Funke für die neue Lara will auch nicht überspringen. Der Trailer würde mich jetzt nicht ins Kino locken. Da hätte ich jetzt mehr erwartet, als ein remake von einem Spiel oder der Spiele.


----------



## Melometlar80 (20. September 2017)

Extrem genial, Alicia Vikander ist perfekt für die Rolle und das die das Spiel als Reboot gewählt haben, ist perfekt! Zum einen kann man als Spieler dann einfach mal das ganze als Filmumsetzung schauen und Leute die das Spiel nicht gespielt haben, können es jetzt auf diese Art und Weise genießen  Was Alicia Vikander betrifft, ist doch klar das wieder die ganzen Leute heulen, sie würde nicht passen. Das tun sie ständig, so auch bei Gal Gadot als Wonder Woman, um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen und heute sagen alle, sie sei genial in der Rolle. Alicia Vikander ist Oskarpreisträgerin und im Trailer - den es übrigens bei Youtube auch in deutscher Sprache gibt - macht sie einen erstklassigen Eindruck!!


----------



## EddWald (20. September 2017)

War ja klar. Ein zierliches mutiges Fräulein als Heldin.  Als ob es diese Charakter Modell nicht schon tausend mal wo anders gibt.  Terminator, GoT,  Tribute von Panem etc etc

Kann man wie ne Schabone auf alle Filme und Serien der letzen Zeit anwenden bei denen junge Frauen Heldinnen spielen. Also alles andere als ein Geniestreich, liebe Verantwortlichen.

Schnarch...so vorhersehbar die Filme und Spiele Welt im Moment. Keine Innovation, nur nachgemachtes Kuchenform Geplänkel, das Geld bringt.


----------



## McDrake (20. September 2017)

EddWald schrieb:


> War ja klar. Ein zierliches mutiges Fräulein als Heldin.  Als ob es diese Charakter Modell nicht schon tausend mal wo anders gibt.  Terminator, GoT,  Tribute von Panem etc etc
> 
> Kann man wie ne Schabone auf alle Filme und Serien der letzen Zeit anwenden bei denen junge Frauen Heldinnen spielen. Also alles andere als ein Geniestreich, liebe Verantwortlichen.
> 
> Schnarch...so vorhersehbar die Filme und Spiele Welt im Moment. Keine Innovation, nur nachgemachtes Kuchenform Geplänkel, das Geld bringt.


Genau!!!
Melissa McCarthy wäre für die Rolle viel geeigneter gewesen
[emoji14]

Der Charaktertyp von Lara Croft ist ja schon vor über 20 Jahren. Was für ein Typ würdest denn Du da empfehlen?


----------



## kidou1304 (20. September 2017)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser als alle bisherigen Lara-Filmchen aus und dass Sie die Rebootreihe der Spiele als Vorlage nehmen ist sehr gut, waren diese doch sehr gelungen.

@EDDWALD: 

Was für eine Heldin sollen sie denn sonst nehmen? Der Storyhintergrund war lange, lange klar. Der ANFANG von Laras Geschichte. Was außer ner Jungen Frau hätten sie denn nehmen sollen? Oder Stört dich das sie gut aussehend ist und du  traust ner gut aussehenden Frau solche Dinge nicht zu? Würdest du lieber ne KampfLesbe-Gesichtsgrätsche auf der Leinwand sehen, welche in die von den Spielen gezeichnete Rolle NICHT passen würde`? 

Davon ab, das die Wahl der Darstellerin völlig korrekt ist@Alter und gutem Aussehen (ihr Schauspielerische Leistung wird man ja noch sehen), würde ich so oder so lieber eine ansehnliche Protagonistin in der Rolle sehen als das Gegenteil und das dürfte bestimmt den meisten so gehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2017)

Trailer ist ganz ok.
Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Fokus auf Action und weniger auf Adventure.

Ein wenig komisch finde ich die Vermischung aus bekannten Szenen mit einer jedoch teils deutlich abweichenden Lore.
Da wird schon wieder ein neuer paralleler Kanon geschaffen, anstatt mal ein konsistentes Universum aus Spielen, Comics, Romanen und Filmen zu schaffen.


----------



## EddWald (20. September 2017)

Gut aussehen?? Die sieht aus wie n Kind, das sich gerade so langsam aus Pupertät erhebt. Lara ist ne Frau!!! Kein Teeny. Die Jolie passte da mMn vom Typ her um einiges besser.Nur das ich es richtig verstehe, es ist doch ein Story Reboot. Also keine Vorgeschichte aus der Kindheit, oder? Ich meinte auch eher den Typ Frau. Das ist Einheitsbrei gerade in der Film und Serienbranche. Aber evtl sind da ein paar zu voreingenommenen um objektiv zu beurteilen, weil potentielle Konsumenten bzw Zielgruppe.

Wer sonst sollte Lara spielen? Weiß nicht, muss ich drüber nachdenken. Aber Dicke mit dem Speckbacken würds auch tun, Mc Drake. D


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2017)

Mir gefällt's - und was die Debatte um die Äußerlichkeiten angeht: SO eine Croft finde ich am Ende auch viel "sexier" als ein Melonen-Monster mit Hotpants&co 


@EddWaald: die Darstellerin Alicia Vikander ist mal eben 28 Jahre alt, also bitte... sie ist zwar eher zierlich, aber was erwartest Du? Ein Brigitte Nielson-Revival? ^^  Angelina Jolie war beim ersten Film sogar JÜNGER, nämlich erst 26. 

Zudem musst Du schon irgendwie "gesichtsblind" sein, wenn Vikander für dich wie jede andere aussieht ^^   Nebenbei: als damals die Figur Lara Croft erschaffen wurde, wäre sie "in Echt" Mitte 20, maximal Ende 20 gewesen. Geboren 1967-69, das erste Game ist von 1994. UND je nach dem, worauf der neue Film basiert, wäre Lara ohnehin an sich erst Anfang 20.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2017)

EddWald schrieb:


> Wer sonst sollte Lara spielen?


Kader Loth. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2017)

EddWald schrieb:


> Nur das ich es richtig verstehe, es ist doch ein Story Reboot. Also keine Vorgeschichte aus der Kindheit, oder?



Der Film basiert auf dem Reboot der Spiele.
Die beginnen in Tomb Raider 2013 mit der 21-jährigen Lara, die frisch von der Uni zu ihrem allerersten Abenteuer aufbricht.
Da ist Alicia Vikander mit ihren 28 Jahren schon fast zu alt für.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2017)

EddWald schrieb:


> Gut aussehen?? Die sieht aus wie n Kind, das sich gerade so langsam aus Pupertät erhebt. Lara ist ne Frau!!! Kein Teeny. Die Jolie passte da mMn vom Typ her um einiges besser.Nur das ich es richtig verstehe, es ist doch ein Story Reboot. Also keine Vorgeschichte aus der Kindheit, oder? Ich meinte auch eher den Typ Frau. Das ist Einheitsbrei gerade in der Film und Serienbranche. Aber evtl sind da ein paar zu voreingenommenen um objektiv zu beurteilen, weil potentielle Konsumenten bzw Zielgruppe.
> 
> Wer sonst sollte Lara spielen? Weiß nicht, muss ich drüber nachdenken. Aber Dicke mit dem Speckbacken würds auch tun, Mc Drake. D



Klar orientiert sich der Film am Reboot und nicht an den "alten" Teilen. Daher eine kindliche Lara aus den Anfängen. Da paßt eine Mid-40er wie Angelina nun einmal nicht wirklich.


----------



## EddWald (20. September 2017)

Hehe,,ich meinte auch die Jolie von damals 

Also das die Kleine 28 ist haut mich n bisschen um. Sieht aus wie n Kind. Genau wie Emilia Clarke in Terminator. Da war die auch um die 28 glaub ich. Zuwenig Steaks gefuttert was?


----------



## Spiritogre (20. September 2017)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht. Zunächst, Alicia Vikander: Sie sieht gut aus aber passt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Zum einen finde ich sie mit 29 zu alt zum anderen aber insbesondere viel zu zierlich für die Rolle. Sie sieht einfach nicht aus als hätte sie genug Kraft die Sachen zu machen, die sie da tut. 
Dann der Film: Viele ikonische *seufz* Szenen aus dem Reboot-Spiel. Das ist netter Fanservice. Ob es der Story guttut, weiß ich aber einfach nicht. Die Story, uff, das sah aus wie ein 1:1 Nachfolger der Jolie Filme. Mir schwant da böses. 
Die Wertigkeit: Ähm, irgendwie ziemlich durchwachsen. Es sah viel nach Studio aus, das CGI war nicht auf höchstem Niveau. So wirklich State of the Art ist das jedenfalls irgendwie nicht.


PS: Wer meint, Alicia Vikander sieht so jung aus. Das liegt eben vor allem an ihrem Körperbau. Und auch daran, dass wir in Filmen immer 20- bis 30-Jährige als Teenager präsentiert bekommen. Für mich sieht sie jedenfalls nicht wie 20 aus aber ich bin viel von Asiaten umgeben, die sehen auch oft für viele Leute hierzulande 10 bis 20 Jahre jünger aus als sie sind.


----------



## Cicero (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Trailer ist ganz ok. Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Fokus auf Action und weniger auf Adventure.



Finde ich auch. Gespannt bin ich auch, wie sie die "Wandlung" hinbekommen wollen. Das hat auch im Reboot- Spiel mMn nicht wirklich funktioniert. Am Anfang ein weinerliches, schaues Reh, was aber im weiteren Verlauf zu einer Killermaschine mutiert und Menschen reihenweise nach Walhalla schickt. Nicht sehr glaubhaft.


----------



## Celerex (20. September 2017)

Ich finde den Trailer ganz okay. Mit der Wahl der Schauspielerin bin ich ganz zufrieden. Mir hat das Reboot sowie dessen Nachfolger ausgesprochen gut und sogar besser gefallen, als die damaligen Teile. Von dem her brauch ich auch keine Schauspielerin mit riesen Hupen, um sie sie als Lara Croft akzeptieren zu können. Ob sie die Lara Croft aus dem Reboot gut spielt und wiederspiegeln kann, wird sich zeigen. Ansonsten erhoffe ich mir jetzt keinen großen Knaller. Eher einen soliden Mix aus Action- und Abenteuerfilm, den man sich mal an einem verregneten Wochenende im Kino oder Heimkino anschauen kann.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein wenig komisch finde ich die Vermischung aus bekannten Szenen mit einer jedoch teils deutlich abweichenden Lore.
> Da wird schon wieder ein neuer paralleler Kanon geschaffen, anstatt mal ein konsistentes Universum aus Spielen, Comics, Romanen und Filmen zu schaffen.


Geht ja auch kaum anders. Die Masse an Kinozuschauern kennt die Games nicht, also  fängt man bei Nulll an um die nicht völlig zu verscheuchen. Das ganze Game verfilmen funktioniert auch kaum, wozu sollten sich das dann die Gamer ansehen, die kennen das schon, also muss was neues her. Ergo kommt man zwangsläufig in die Lage sich abweichend zu entwickeln, außer man hat schon in der Produktion von beidem entsprechende Lücken gelassen die das andere Medium dann ausfüllen kann.

Außerdem hat das doch bisher noch nie so richtig geklappt bei großen Franchises, da haben die Kinofilme meist immer was neues eingebracht was vom bekannten Lore aus  Comics, Spielen etc. teilweise stark abwich. Man schaue sich nur das MCU an.



Herbboy schrieb:


> das erste Game ist von 1994.


1996, wobei die Entwicklung 1993 begann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Geht ja auch kaum anders.
> Außerdem hat das doch bisher noch nie so richtig geklappt bei großen Franchises, da haben die Kinofilme meist immer was neues eingebracht was vom bekannten Lore aus  Comics, Spielen etc. teilweise stark abwich. Man schaue sich nur das MCU an.



Das es geht zeigt Disney ja mit Star Wars.
Ja, sie haben das EU dafür gekillt.
Aber seit dem passt alles was an Filmen, Serien, Comics, Romanen und bald auch Spielen (Battlefront 2) erschienen ist in einem Kanon zusammen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das es geht zeigt Disney ja mit Star Wars.
> Ja, sie haben das EU dafür gekillt.
> Aber seit dem passt alles was an Filmen, Serien, Comics, Romanen und bald auch Spielen (Battlefront 2) erschienen ist in einem Kanon zusammen.


Naja, für einen solch groß umspannenden Bogen ist das TR-Franchise am Ende doch zu klein, verglichen mit SW versteht sich. Von daher war es zu erwarten dass man keine 100%ige Canon-Treue verfolgt.

Dass jetzt TR und RotTR vermixt werden (Stichwort Trinity), die Bedrohung wieder eine ganz andere ist als jene die man vom ersten Spiel kennt... Ich denke hier will man sowohl TR-Unkundige als auch ein PG-Rating erreichen. Somit wird leider auch die aus den Spielen bekannte Härte deutlich abgemildert... Bedauerlich, aber im Sinne höherer Einspielergebnisse nur logisch.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svatlas (20. September 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kader Loth.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Haha, da musste ich echt lachen , aber bitte ohne das Botox Gesicht


----------



## EddWald (20. September 2017)

Ich find auch, die Darstellern ist zu zierlich für ne weibliche Aktion Figur. Aber die gesagt, das scheint iMo In zu sein.


----------



## Weissbier242 (20. September 2017)

Die Brüste sind definitiv zu klein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. September 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Die Brüste sind definitiv zu klein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Film basiert auf dem Reboot und da sieht die gute Frau Croft so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2017)

Also ich finde das passt super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich finde das passt super.



Kann man so machen, keine Frage. Aber ein bißchen arg zierlich ist sie schon. Ich will doch den Rückwärtssalto sehen, in jeder Hand 'ne Uzi.  Für meinen Begriff sollte Lara schon ein paar Kilo mehr auf den Rippen haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Für meinen Begriff sollte Lara schon ein paar Kilo mehr auf den Rippen haben.



Warum, wenn das Spielevorbild nicht anders aussieht?
Muss ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum, wenn das Spielevorbild nicht anders aussieht?
> Muss ich nicht verstehen.



Die Video-Lara ist schon noch etwas kräftiger. Alicia Vikander hätte gerne nochmal etwas tüchtiger frühstücken können. Die sieht ja fast aus wie Keira Knightley, dieses magersüchtige Wesen.


----------



## Sanador (20. September 2017)

Dafür dass es sich so stark am Titel von 2013 orientieren will, ist es nicht blutig genug! 
In einem Meer aus Blut sollte sie schon schwimmen und die absurd brutalen Finisher mit dem Eispickel dürfen auch nicht fehlen! 
Oder wird das kein R-Rated Film?


----------



## Spiritogre (20. September 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Oder wird das kein R-Rated Film?


Lol, natürlich nicht. Das wird absolut kinderkompatibel. PG Rating bzw. USK 12. Was anderes war da aber doch auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das es geht zeigt Disney ja mit Star Wars.
> Ja, sie haben das EU dafür gekillt.
> Aber seit dem passt alles was an Filmen, Serien, Comics, Romanen und bald auch Spielen (Battlefront 2) erschienen ist in einem Kanon zusammen.


Wenn man nur die Diskussionen um das Ende von Rogue One und Episode IV bedenkt scheint dem ja nicht so zu sein.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. September 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Die Brüste sind definitiv zu klein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenner der Lore wissen, daß die später noch wachsen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (20. September 2017)

Wirkt Pseudo hoch 3.. Warum muss man das so übertreiben? Glaubhaft is immer intensiver als...
Also der ersteindruck sieht nicht gerade prickelnd aus. S wirkt so künstlich aufgesetzt..


----------



## THEDICEFAN (20. September 2017)

EddWald schrieb:


> Ich find auch, die Darstellern ist zu zierlich für ne weibliche Aktion Figur. Aber die gesagt, das scheint iMo In zu sein.



Hab ich mir bei den ersten Screenshots schon Gedacht 
Passt einfach nicht so richtig rein^^


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. September 2017)

Etwas viel Gemecker; teilweise mit Widersprüchen in einem Satz. Wenn sie's allen hier recht machen wollten, könnte es keinen Film geben. Ich sehe das eher gelassen und freue mich drauf.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Video-Lara ist schon noch etwas kräftiger. Alicia Vikander hätte gerne nochmal etwas tüchtiger frühstücken können. Die sieht ja fast aus wie Keira Knightley, dieses magersüchtige Wesen.



Soviel kräftiger ist die virtuelle Vorlage nun auch wieder nicht gebaut.


----------



## JBT (20. September 2017)

Mich erinnert die Machart des Trailers irgendwie an Indi/Türkische-Produktionen von Netflix/Amazon. Irgendwie auf der einen Seite gut und auf der anderen billig. Hoffe das kommt nur bei mir aufn Bildschirm so rüber und der fertige Film weißt eine bessere Qualität auf. Die Lara-Darstellerin ist zwar gut, aber von einer Angelina Jolie weit entfernt. Aber es ist ja erst der 1. Trailer, Mal schauen...


----------



## EddWald (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich finde das passt super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja. Is halt wirklich subjektiv zu betrachten.

Ich bleib dabei. Die Lara  sieht mir in Real hier etwa zu kindlich aus. Mal abgesehen vom wahren Alter. Mich störts n bisschen und holt mich bestimmt etwas aus der Lara Croft Stimmung raus. Anschauen werd ich den Film aber dennoch als LC Spieler. Wichtig ist wohl sicher, das die Atmosphäre im Film rüber kommt. Um ehrlich zu  sein, haben da auch schon die letzen Teile des Spiels im Vergleich zu den Klassiker von damals etwas versagt. The Raise... hab ich allerdings noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich finde das passt super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Outfit ja, das Weib weniger. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## batesvsronin (20. September 2017)

vll ist sie ne gute Lara, egal wie sie aussieht? 

Ich frag mich eher wie sie mit der Rebootgeschichte nen guten Film machen wollen, ich mein ich mag die Spiele, aber die Story is doch eher lahm... ich befürchte nix gutes, aber lass mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Im Trailer kommt es einem auch nicht so vor als wenn sie zur Heldin wird, sondern es schon ist. Aber das ist ja auch nur ein Trailer, da muss es natürlich krachen!


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2017)

Dieses Geschachere um Details beim Aussehen ist echt mehr als aberwitzig...  Bei manchen fragt man sich auch: Vi.Kan.der einem Thema so viel Relevanz geben, dass er dann gleich den ganzen Film schon im Voraus schlecht findet...? Das ist ja noch irrer als die Nerds, die meckern, weil eine der Figuren aus Supergirl in der als Serie laufenden Gegenwarts-Interpretation  des Comics ein Schwarzer ist statt einem Weißen wie in der 50er-Jahre Version, als ein Schwarzer rein gesellschaftlich in der Rolle absolut unmöglich gewesen wäre... DAS stört diese komischen Leute, aber dass das ganze 60-70 später spielt, die ganze Umgebung VÖLLIG anders aussieht, die Leute anders gekleidet sind usw., DAS ist ok...


----------



## EddWald (20. September 2017)

Heyyy...is nur Kommunikation auf Forum Ebene


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. September 2017)

Braucht es wirklich eine Tomb Raider Film? Schon die Vorgänger mit Angelina Jolie waren nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei und auch dieser Trailer haut mich nicht aus den Socken. Generell habe ich noch keine wirklich gute Videospielverfilmung gesehen.


----------



## Melometlar80 (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich finde das passt super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut es auch, sieht klasse aus und ich freu mich darauf


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Braucht es wirklich eine Tomb Raider Film? Schon die Vorgänger mit Angelina Jolie waren nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei und auch dieser Trailer haut mich nicht aus den Socken. Generell habe ich noch keine wirklich gute Videospielverfilmung gesehen.



Mir fällt auch keine ein. Das scheint eher so eine Spielwiese für angehende Regisseure zu sein. Ich stelle mir das auch gar nicht so einfach vor, aus einem Spiel einen guten Film zu machen. Die Spielefans erwarten Liebe zum Detail und Treue zur Vorlage, aber dann hat man eben ein Popcorn-B-Movie für Geeks. Wer das Spiel nicht kennt, sieht sich einen solchen Film gar nicht erst an.

Ich setze auch wenig Hoffnung in den kommenden "Uncharted"-Film. Das wird vermutlich auch so locker-ironische Hau-drauf-Action mit ein paar kernigen Sprüchen und nicht mehr.

Eine Ausnahme wäre allerdings "The Last of Us". Hier könnte ich mir tatsächlich einen Film vorstellen, der von Kritikern wie vom Publikum ernstgenommen wird. Da müßte man einfach mal einen guten Drehbuchschreiber engagieren, dann könnte das was werden.


----------



## Orzhov (21. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mir fällt auch keine ein. Das scheint eher so eine Spielwiese für angehende Regisseure zu sein. Ich stelle mir das auch gar nicht so einfach vor, aus einem Spiel einen guten Film zu machen. Die Spielefans erwarten Liebe zum Detail und Treue zur Vorlage, aber dann hat man eben ein Popcorn-B-Movie für Geeks. Wer das Spiel nicht kennt, sieht sich einen solchen Film gar nicht erst an.



Findest du?

Treue zur Vorlage ist für mich nur bedingt wichtig. Es gibt Elemente die einen Film gut machen und Elemente die ein Spiel gut machen. Ich denke wenn man einen guten Tomb Raider Film machen will sollte man sich eben auf die Elemente konzentrieren die einen guten Film ausmachen. Es ist beim Batman-Franchise ja auch nicht viel anders. Spiele und Filme sind aus verschiedenen Gründen gut.


----------



## Fireball8 (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dieses Geschachere um Details beim Aussehen ist echt mehr als aberwitzig...  Bei manchen fragt man sich auch: *Vi.Kan.der* einem Thema so viel Relevanz geben [...]



Dein Ernst?! 


Ansonsten finde ich es halt auch albern da jetzt schon wieder so drüber zu diskutieren. Ich finde es passt, gut aussehen tut sie auch (wenn auch etwas dünn..), aber ich finde man sollte erstmal den Film abwarten. Fand die alten aber eh auch schon stumpfsinnig bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr, bin mal gespannt wie das hier wird..


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Findest du?



Das ist die weitverbreitete Erwartungshaltung der Geeks, ja, so denke ich.



> Treue zur Vorlage ist für mich nur bedingt wichtig.



Geht mir genauso. Mir ist es lieber, ein Film hat etwas Eigenständigkeit und löst sich mal von der Vorlage. Deshalb fand ich es auch sehr erfrischend, Clark Kent mit Lois Lane im Bett zu sehen. Das grenzt ja im DCU an Blasphemie, fast so, als würde Donald mit der Daisy ... Wobei ich glaube, da läuft was zwischen Donald und Daisy, aber nur, wenn die Kameras aus sind. 

EDIT: Korrigiert. "Louis Lane" sah denn doch etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Orzhov (21. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist die weitverbreitete Erwartungshaltung der Geeks, ja, so denke ich.



Dann falle ich wohl eher neben das Meinungspektrum das du da so erlebt hast. Für mich ist es wichtig das mit den wichtigsten Eckdaten angemessen umgegangen wird. Alles andere darf gerne so gestaltet werden das ein schöner Film dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dieses Geschachere um Details beim Aussehen ist echt mehr als aberwitzig...  Bei manchen fragt man sich auch: Vi.Kan.der einem Thema so viel Relevanz geben, dass er dann gleich den ganzen Film schon im Voraus schlecht findet...? Das ist ja noch irrer als die Nerds, die meckern, weil eine der Figuren aus Supergirl in der als Serie laufenden Gegenwarts-Interpretation  des Comics ein Schwarzer ist statt einem Weißen wie in der 50er-Jahre Version, als ein Schwarzer rein gesellschaftlich in der Rolle absolut unmöglich gewesen wäre... DAS stört diese komischen Leute, aber dass das ganze 60-70 später spielt, die ganze Umgebung VÖLLIG anders aussieht, die Leute anders gekleidet sind usw., DAS ist ok...



Oh man, du übertreibst maßlos! Mehrere Leute, mich eingeschlossen, haben gesagt dass sie zu dünn / zierlich wirkt für so eine Actionrolle, in der es nun mal auch auf physische Kraft ankommt, weil das realistischer wirkt, sofern man eben überhaupt von Realismus reden kann. 
du hingegen machst da gleich ein Politikum draus. Verstehe solche Leute wie dich nicht!



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Braucht es wirklich eine Tomb Raider Film? Schon die Vorgänger mit Angelina Jolie waren nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei und auch dieser Trailer haut mich nicht aus den Socken. Generell habe ich noch keine wirklich gute Videospielverfilmung gesehen.


Du hast zwar einiges an Zustimmung bekommen, ich möchte jedoch widersprechen. Es ist natürlich Fanservice. Und wie mir auch (Action-) Filme ohne solche Lizenz Spaß machen, gefallen mir auch Spieleverfilmungen durchaus. Genauso wie ich gerne gelegentlich das Hirn aus schalte und mich einfach von Transformers oder Fast & the Furious wegblasen bzw. berieseln lasse.

In dem Sinn haben mir sogar die beiden alten Tomb Raider Filme gefallen, wobei der 2. durchaus etliche "cringeworthy" Szenen hat, die ihn ziemlich verdarben. Aber ich mag auch die Resident Evil Serie (die meisten Teile, nur der vorletzte war einfach nur langweilig), ich fand Hitman und Prince of Persia echt toll und Dead or Alive hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht (auch wenn der gegen Ende ein, zwei Szenen hatte, die die Qualität drückten). 

Lustigerweise fand ich ausgerechnet den vielfach gelobten Silent Hill (nur den ersten gesehen) nicht gut, ja, die Settings und Kostüme waren klasse aber die Story war lahm und langweilig und 08/15 für solchen Gruselhorror. Als Asia-Filmfan, der eben gerade Horror wie Ring, The Call, Whispering Corridors oder Dark Water liebt geht mir da aber bei den meisten amerikanischen Versuchen (und Remakes) in diesem "Grusel"-Untergenre der "thrill" ab. Sie setzen zu sehr auf Schockmomente und sind wenig(er) subtil, was sie Atmopshäre kostet. Und bei Silent Hill passiert eben gar nichts. 

Bei Warcraft bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, wie ich ihn finden soll. Die Story war nicht so schlecht, wie immer gemacht. Aber ich fand, die typische WoW Cartoonoptik passte einfach nicht sonderlich in einem Realfilm. 
Wirklich richtig mies fand ich die Boll Filme. Alone in the Dark, Bloodrayne oder Dungeon Siege (Postal habe ich nicht gesehen), da war leider bei keinem was zu retten wobei eben durch die Vorlage bei Alone in the Dark oder Bloodrayne gute Ansätze da gewesen wären, um da eine wirklich tolle Story zu erzählen (was leider ja nicht geklappt hat). 

Nicht viel besser ergeht es Street Fighter, der erste mit Van Damme hat einiges an Charme auch wenn er auch damals schon eindeutig Trash war aber man konnte dennoch viel Spaß mit haben. The Legend of Chun Li war hingegen nur übel und Kristin Kreuk eine absolute Fehlbesetzung, egal wie hübsch sie aussah. 
Tekken ist so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Er hatte halt irgendwie die dümmste und dünnste Story, die je verfilmt wurde, aber er hatte einen coolen Look, recht kompetente Schauspieler und ein paar tolle Kämpfe. Unter dem angesprochenen Schnitt leider dennoch zu schwach. 

Mortal Kombat wiederum liebe ich, den ersten Teil finde ich genial, habe mir den auf Englisch damals ein Dutzend Mal angeschaut, die Gags, die Kampfszenen, alles einfach fantastisch. Ich kenne selbst heute nur wenige Martial Arts Filme, mit so genialen Fights (The Raid sticht natürlich außer Konkurrenz ohnehin weit aus den Martial Arts Filmen hervor). Nur die CGI war leider sehr mies. Über den 2. Teil und die Serie breite ich jedoch lieber den Mantel des Schweigens, übler geht kaum noch. 

Immer noch ziemlicher Müll aber nicht mehr ganz so schlimm empfand ich Max Payne und Need for Speed. Sie hatten ihre Momente, vor allem durch die hohe "Production Value" aber sicher nicht durch die Handlung. Need for Speed litt vor allem an unsympathischen Charakteren und dümmlichen Dialogen. Die Fahrtszenen waren aber super. 
Wing Commander und Double Dragon haben so die gegenteilige Situation. Durch das Low Budget litten sie stärker als sie eigentlich sonst hätten müssen. Insgesamt aber waren die Drehbücher einfach schlecht auch wenn Double Dragon immerhin so als Samstag-Vormittag Kinderfilm durchaus Spaß machen konnte.  

Assassin's Creed habe ich noch nicht gesehen und Doom fand ich damals irgendwie langweilig, erinnere ich mich kaum dran, nur dass ich damals dachte, so üblicher Aliens vs Predator Trash. Hat mich jedenfalls nicht mitgenommen.

Ausgelassen habe ich CGI- und Zeichentrickfilme. Bei CGI bin ich ohnehin vorbelastet, da finde ich fast alle immer gut, einfach schon wegen der Optik, egal ob die drei Final Fantasy, zwei Resident Evil oder Tekken Umsetzungen, ich liebe sie alle. (Wobei mir allerdings ausgerechnet Kingsglaive am wenigsten gefällt).  

Also, wie gesagt, es gibt sicher viele schlechte Spieleverfilmungen. Aber ich denke, für das was sie sein wollen, sind viele dieser Filme durchaus sehr gut bzw. nicht besser oder schlechter als ähnliche Filme dieser Art ohne Lizenz. Wobei es natürlich auch richtige Gurken gibt, die aber meiner Ansicht nach in der Masse schon eher die Ausnahme bilden.

Edit: Achso, ausgerechnet Mario habe ich vergessen. Den fand ich damals tatsächlich gar nicht so übel, wirklich(!), wobei das im Nachhinein betrachtet wahrscheinlich an der süßen Prinzessin und Yoshi gelegen hat. Heute könnte ich den, denke ich, allerdings nicht mehr schauen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Braucht es wirklich eine Tomb Raider Film? Schon die Vorgänger mit Angelina Jolie waren nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei und auch dieser Trailer haut mich nicht aus den Socken. Generell habe ich noch keine wirklich gute Videospielverfilmung gesehen.


ist doch alles relativ. braucht es neue star-wars-Episoden? braucht es einen indie 5? braucht es einen weiteren cod- oder assassins-creed-ableger?
ich fand die tomb-raider-filme allesamt besser als indie 4, die Mumie-filme und den restlichen Großteil der abenteurer- bzw. schatzjäger-filme zusammen. mehr als gut gemachtes popcorn-Kino darf man natürlich nicht erwarten, aber das ist selbst bei Indiana jones nichts anderes, nur ist's dort halt besser gemacht als bei allem vergleichbarem.

zum Trailer: bis jetzt löst er auch bei mir noch keine extatischen zustände aus, auch die gezeigten schauspielerischen einlagen nicht. eine neuauslegung des ersten teils mit trinity finde ich nicht schlecht, obwohl mir schleierhaft ist, warum sam jetzt Sophie heißt und schwarz ist.
dden englischen akzent der spiele vermisse ich ein wenig, aber e ist besser, den wegzulassen,  als wenn dieser verkrampft erscheint. vikannder istvrein optisch gesehen eine gute Wahl für lara.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh man, du übertreibst maßlos! Mehrere Leute, mich eingeschlossen, haben gesagt dass sie zu dünn / zierlich wirkt für so eine Actionrolle, in der es nun mal auch auf physische Kraft ankommt, weil das realistischer wirkt, sofern man eben überhaupt von Realismus reden kann.
> du hingegen machst da gleich ein Politikum draus. Verstehe solche Leute wie dich nicht!


 ganz ruhig, brauner. ^^  Das war doch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, sondern bewusst überzogen. Da hab ich nur nen Smiley vergessen.

Zudem ging es mir um Aussagen zu wirklich minimalen Unterschieden, die manche trafen, UND dabei dann andeuten, dass der Film schon deswegen scheiße sei   Ich weiß nicht mal, ob du da mit dabei warst ^^  

Und wegen "phsysischer Kraft": schau dir mal einige Martial Arts-Kämpfer an. Man MUSS nicht zwingend optisch "stark" sein, nur um sich in Kämpfen durchzusetzen oder das zu können, was Lara Croft im Trailer (oder im Spiel) so macht. Im Gegenteil: ein richtiger Muskelprotz täte sich da bei etlichen Dingen viel schwerer, vor allem bei flinken Dingen oder so was wie zb über einen Abgrund zu springen. Vor allem wüsste ich jetzt nicht, für welche Szenen es denn wichtig wäre, dass die Dame 4-5kg mehr auf den Rippen hätte ^^  

Beim Bildervergleich Spiel/Film ist an sich nur das Gesicht "massiger" bei der Spielfigur, der Körper aber ist doch fast identisch, da versteh ich beim besten Willen die "Kritik" nicht. Und eines darf man eh nicht vergessen: das ist ein FILM über eine BESONDERE Frau, eine "Heldin" - da darf die auch Dinge können, die vielleicht an sich keinen "Sinn" machen, wenn man sie rein optisch betrachtet.   Filme zeigen nur selten wirklich realistische Dinge.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Filme zeigen nur selten wirklich realistische Dinge.



Donnerwetter, da soll noch einer sagen, im "PC Games"-Forum lasse sich nichts lernen. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem ging es mir um Aussagen zu wirklich minimalen Unterschieden, die manche trafen, UND dabei dann andeuten, dass der Film schon deswegen scheiße sei   Ich weiß nicht mal, ob du da mit dabei warst ^^


Nein, war ich nicht.
Ich war der Meinung, er wirkt inhaltlich so wie die Vorgänger, und die fand ich ja gut. Allerdings, und das kann am Trailer liegen, hätte ich mir heute etwas besseres Budget gewünscht, im Trailer wirkt das teilweise ziemlich billig produziert.



> Und wegen "phsysischer Kraft": schau dir mal einige Martial Arts-Kämpfer an. Man MUSS nicht zwingend optisch "stark" sein, nur um sich in Kämpfen durchzusetzen oder das zu können, was Lara Croft im Trailer (oder im Spiel) so macht. Im Gegenteil: ein richtiger Muskelprotz täte sich da bei etlichen Dingen viel schwerer, vor allem bei flinken Dingen oder so was wie zb über einen Abgrund zu springen. Vor allem wüsste ich jetzt nicht, für welche Szenen es denn wichtig wäre, dass die Dame 4-5kg mehr auf den Rippen hätte ^^


Da muss man klar unterscheiden. Zierliche Frauen kommen in Martial Arts Filmen häufig vor, sie sind halt nicht stark aber sehr schnell und gelenkig und können deswegen Gegner aus den Latschen hauen. Nur zeigen die Kampfszenen in Tomb Raider keine Martial Arts Kämpfe und dann so eine zierliche Frau gegen einen kräftigen Kerl!? Da wird dann irgendwann die "suspension of disbelief" doch zu groß. 
Richtig ist, für weite, unrealistische Sprünge und Freeclimbing ist wenig Gewicht natürlich von Vorteil. Wobei man das eben im Zweifel durch ein mehr an Muskeln und Athletik ausgleichen kann. 



> Beim Bildervergleich Spiel/Film ist an sich nur das Gesicht "massiger" bei der Spielfigur, der Körper aber ist doch fast identisch, da versteh ich beim besten Willen die "Kritik" nicht. Und eines darf man eh nicht vergessen: das ist ein FILM über eine BESONDERE Frau, eine "Heldin" - da darf die auch Dinge können, die vielleicht an sich keinen "Sinn" machen, wenn man sie rein optisch betrachtet.   Filme zeigen nur selten wirklich realistische Dinge.


Also beim Körperbau wirkt die Spiel-Lara halt doch noch so, als hätte sie ein wenig Babyspeck drauf. Der fehlt Alicia Vikander natürlich, die einfach zierlicher aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da muss man klar unterscheiden. Zierliche Frauen kommen in Martial Arts Filmen häufig vor, sie sind halt nicht stark aber sehr schnell und gelenkig und können deswegen Gegner aus den Latschen hauen. Nur zeigen die Kampfszenen in Tomb Raider keine Martial Arts Kämpfe und dann so eine zierliche Frau gegen einen kräftigen Kerl!? Da wird dann irgendwann die "suspension of disbelief" doch zu groß.


 Die Art von Übertreibung - sofern es denn in der Realität wirklich absolut unmöglich ist - hast hast du erstens in etlichen Filmen und zweitens: die paar kg mehr, die "gefordert" wurden - und DAS war doch der Punkt - würden das auch nicht realistischer wirken lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Spiel-Lara aussieht wie eine Kickboxerin mit sichtbarem Bizeps und Fußballerschenkeln und die im Film wie ein Magermodel... 






> Also beim Körperbau wirkt die Spiel-Lara halt doch noch so, als hätte sie ein wenig Babyspeck drauf. Der fehlt Alicia Vikander natürlich, die einfach zierlicher aussieht.


 Das muss an Deinem super Monitor liegen  ich sehe da bei den Bildern keine sichtbaren Unterschiede außer im Gesicht... ^^   und "Babyspeck" wäre nebenbei gesagt das Gegenteil von einer für Kämpfe vorteilhaften Art von mehr Gewicht


----------



## Orzhov (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das muss an Deinem super Monitor liegen  ich sehe da bei den Bildern keine sichtbaren Unterschiede außer im Gesicht... ^^   und "Babyspeck" wäre nebenbei gesagt das Gegenteil von einer für Kämpfe vorteilhaften Art von mehr Gewicht



Kennst du etwa kein taktisches Körperfett? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also beim Körperbau wirkt die Spiel-Lara halt doch noch so, als hätte sie ein wenig Babyspeck drauf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo ist denn der Babyspeck?


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> wo ist denn der Babyspeck?



Hüften, Po, Bauch.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hüften, Po, Bauch.


 Hast du vlt. nen Breitbildmonitor, aber 16:9 eingestellt? ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hüften, Po, Bauch.



der hintern ist ne Streitfrage (er ist halt nicht "boney") aber hüften und Bauch? nö!


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

Ich schrieb ja auch "ein wenig". Und Alicia Vikander ist ja nun sichtbar schmaler.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In dem Sinn haben mir sogar die beiden alten Tomb Raider Filme gefallen, wobei der 2. durchaus etliche "cringeworthy" Szenen hat, die ihn ziemlich verdarben. Aber ich mag auch die Resident Evil Serie (die meisten Teile, nur der vorletzte war einfach nur langweilig), ich fand Hitman und Prince of Persia echt toll und Dead or Alive hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht (auch wenn der gegen Ende ein, zwei Szenen hatte, die die Qualität drückten).



Ich will auch gar nicht sagen, dass alle Spielverfilmungen absoluter Müll waren, aber welcher von denen hat denn wirklich die Marke bereichert? Ist Prince of Persia jetzt durch den Film noch cooler geworden (wie z.B. Iron Man & Co) oder ist der Streifen bloß das hässliche Stiefkind der IP?

Das es den Produzenten primär darum geht mit einem populären Namen Kasse zu machen, ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich als Zuschauer frage, ob es etwas braucht, dann geht es mir darum ob es aus künstlerischer Sicht sinnvoll ist. Und da fällt mir jetzt wirklich keine Spielverfilmung ein, der ich das attestieren würde.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch "ein wenig". Und Alicia Vikander ist ja nun sichtbar schmaler.


ja, und weil vikander die Stunts selbst gemacht hat, schließt sich daraus, dass eine drahtige Figur (sie selbst redet von massiver zunahme an muskelmasse) für das hangeln an Abgründen, das extremklettern etc. durchaus realistisch ist. im übrigen können auch zierlich wirkende Frauen durchaus Muskelpakete auseinandernehmen., gerade, wenn sie schnell sind und ne spitzhacke in der Hand haben


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht sagen, dass alle Spielverfilmungen absoluter Müll waren, aber welcher von denen hat denn wirklich die Marke bereichert? Ist Prince of Persia jetzt durch den Film noch cooler geworden (wie z.B. Iron Man & Co) oder ist der Streifen bloß das hässliche Stiefkind der IP?
> 
> Das es den Produzenten primär darum geht mit einem populären Namen Kasse zu machen, ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich als Zuschauer frage, ob es etwas braucht, dann geht es mir darum ob es aus künstlerischer Sicht sinnvoll ist. Und da fällt mir jetzt wirklich keine Spielverfilmung ein, der ich das attestieren würde.



Also bei Iron Man würde ich glatt mal sagen, die Filme sind super, die Comics haben mich nie interessiert und ich fand die immer nur mittelmäßig bis schlecht. 

Was hat das alles mit "Bereicherung" zu tun? Verfilmungen sind Fanservice, haben im Zweifel aber ohnehin ein ganz anderes Publikum. 
Nehmen wir den Prince of Persia Film. Was hat der außer dem Namen mit den Spielen zu tun und vor allem dann, mit welchen Spielen, es gibt ja etliche und sogar "Serien", die selbst inhaltlich gar nichts miteinander zu schaffen haben außer dem grundlegenden Setting? Macht das den Film weniger gut? Nein, sehe ich nicht so. Sowohl Film als auch Spiel profitieren alleine durch ihre jeweilige Existenz voneinander und weil sie dadurch die Marke bekannter machen.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ja, und weil vikander die Stunts selbst gemacht hat, schließt sich daraus, dass eine drahtige Figur (sie selbst redet von massiver zunahme an muskelmasse) für das hangeln an Abgründen, das extremklettern etc. durchaus realistisch ist. im übrigen können auch zierlich wirkende Frauen durchaus Muskelpakete auseinandernehmen., gerade, wenn sie schnell sind und ne spitzhacke in der Hand haben


Muskeln sind nicht gleich Muskeln. Schauspieler haben Showmuskeln, antrainiert für den Film durch extremes geradezu fressen von eiweißhaltigem Fleisch. D.h. nicht, dass sie kräftig sind. Die sind dann auch danach ganz schnell wieder verschwunden. Was die selbstgemachten Stunts angeht, naja, an Seilen hängen machen viele Schauspieler selbst. Ich zweifle, dass es keine Stundduobles für die "richtigen" Stunts gab.

Und dein letzter Satz zeigt, dass du zu viele Filme geschaut hast. Nein, das ist nicht realistisch und in der Regel nicht schaffbar.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht sagen, dass alle Spielverfilmungen absoluter Müll waren, aber welcher von denen hat denn wirklich die Marke bereichert? Ist Prince of Persia jetzt durch den Film noch cooler geworden (wie z.B. Iron Man & Co) oder ist der Streifen bloß das hässliche Stiefkind der IP?


 MUSS ein Film denn eine Marke "bereichern" ? Das interessiert doch nur die, die in diese Marke irgendwas investiert haben - den meisten Konsumenten geht das aber am Arsch vorbei. Sicher haben zb bei Prince of Persia zig mehr Leute den Film gesehen als das Game gespielt, viele sicher nur am Rande mitbekommen, dass das überhaupt auf einem Spiel basiert. Allein in D haben ca 1,5 Mio den Film im Kino (!) gesehen, dazu kommen dann die, die den auf DVD oder per Streaming oder im TV schauen. Ubisoft gibt 20 Mio Verkäufe für Prince of Persia (vermutlich die komplette Marke) WELTWEIT an https://www.assassins-creed.de/?section=newsdetail&id=1259

Und wer in den Film PoP reinging NUR weil er das Spiel kennt und dann enttäuscht wurde, der ist selber schuld.  Solche Filme sind nämlich in aller Regel NICHT speziell für die "Fans" des Spiels gedacht. Vielmehr sehen bei großen Spieleverfilmungen da Leute/Produzenten in einem Spiel Potential, dass man darauf einen unterhaltsamen Action-Film daraus machen kann. Und da ein Spiel schon vieles vorgibt, was die Planung einer Story, der Charaktere usw. angeht ist das ganze viel attraktiver als wenn man von Grund auf selber etwas erfinden muss. Das spart Kosten UND es wird vermutlich kein Flop, wenn das Spiel schon gut ankam und somit die Story und die Charaktere scheinbar gut ankommen. Dass ein Teil der Zielgruppe dann das Spiel kennt und allein deswegen sich für den Film interessiert, kommt dann eher als Bonus dazu.


Aber allgemein: nicht alle sind Leute "Nerd" genug, um sich da auszukennen, ob und auf was nun ein Film basiert. Ich selber zB bin kein Comic-Kenner, und was meinst du bei wie vielen Filmen ich keinen Schimmer hatte, dass das auf nem Comic basiert? Oder wenn bei einem der bekannten Comichelden neue Figuren auftauchen: Null Ahnung, ob es den schon im Comic gab oder nicht...   Ähnlich geht es "Gelegenheitsgamern" oder Leuten, die gar nicht spielen, mit Filmen, die auf Games basieren. Manchmal denken die sogar, dass umgekehrt das Spiel auf dem Film basiert...    bei Tomb Raider ist das den meisten klar, da das Game damals wirklich sehr stark in der Öffentlichkeit auch bei Nicht-Gamern Thema war. Aber auch da bin ich sicher, dass viele Leute sagen "wieso sieht die denn so jung aus" und nicht wissen, dass es nicht um die 90er-Jahre-Lara geht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also bei Iron Man würde ich glatt mal sagen, die Filme sind super, die Comics haben mich nie interessiert und ich fand die immer nur mittelmäßig bis schlecht.



Genau das meine ich ja. Die Iron-Man Filme haben den künstlerischen Wert (und nicht nur den) der Marke Iron-Man erhöht. Die Figur Iron Man ist durch die Filme interessanter, populärer usw. geworden.

Prince of Persia hingegen hatte einige sehr gute Spiele und einen weniger guten Film. Dieser hat also nichts zum Stoff beigetragen, was die Spiele nicht schon besser gemacht hätten. Sprich aus künstlerischer Sicht, war dieser Film unnötig, da keine Bereicherung.

Klar kann man jetzt sagen: Niemand wird gezwungen den Film zu sehen und die Spiele werden dadurch ja nicht schlechter. Fans sind tatsächlich recht gut darin Fehltritte zu ignorieren ("schade, dass Matrix nie fortgesetzt wurde"). Aber es macht auf lange Sicht eben schon einen Unterschied, ob man eine Marke aufbaut oder ausschlachtet. Wenn man nämlich ständig schlechten Content nachliefert, verlieren die Leute irgendwann völlig zurecht das Interesse.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wer in den Film PoP reinging NUR weil er das Spiel kennt und dann enttäuscht wurde, der ist selber schuld.



Obwohl PoP zu den besseren Spielverfilmungen zählt, muss man leider sagen: der Film war auch für sich nicht besonders gut. Man muss also nicht das Spiel kennen, um enttäuscht worden zu sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2017)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich fand PoP als Abenteuer-Fantasy-Film sehr gut. Vor allem gibt es nicht so viele Filme dieser Art. Nur die Mumie fällt mir da im Direktvergleich jetzt ein und da war spätestens der dritte erheblich schlechter als PoP.

Bzgl. Vergleich der Comicverfilmungen, wenn du so argumentierst, dann dürfte es auch Gurken wie Ironfist und Co. nicht geben. Du orientierst dich einzig an der Qualität eines Films / Serie und sprichst ihnen dadurch ihre Existenzberechtigung zu oder ab. Wenn man danach geht dann dürfte es 80 Prozen der aktuellen Spiele nicht geben und wahrscheinlich ebensoviel bei Filmen und Serien insgesamt, unabhängig von ihrer Vorlage oder ob sie überhaupt eine haben. Das geht so aber natürlich nicht.

Außerdem, wir wiederholen uns, ein Film muss die Franchise nicht "bereichern", das tut er alleine durch seine Existenz und macht sie bekannter. Wobei das relativ egal ist, ein großer Teil der Filmgucker sind nun mal keine Zocker. Ich sehe solche Filme eher wie DLCs, OSTs etc. bei Spielen. Man kann aber man muss die als Zocker nicht zwangsweise sehen. So oder so, die Spiele leiden nicht unter schlechten Verfilmungen, denn sie selbst werden dadurch ja nicht schlechter oder besser. Sie können eben maximal interessanter für Spieler werden, die den Film gesehen haben und gut fanden und deswegen das Spiel jetzt nachholen. Mehr Effekt gibt es da nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hüften, Po, Bauch.





Dürfen wir mal bitte ein Foto von deiner Freundin sehen?  

Mich würde mal interessieren wie du diese dann beschreibst. Also auf dem Foto erkenn ich mal überhaupt nichts von Babyspeck, selbst der Hintern ist super.  

:>


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dürfen wir mal bitte ein Foto von deiner Freundin sehen?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie du diese dann beschreibst. Also auf dem Foto erkenn ich mal überhaupt nichts von Babyspeck, selbst der Hintern ist super.
> 
> :>


Lol
Meine Frau pendelt beim Gewicht ziemlich, immer so zwischen 46 und 50 Kilo. Vielleicht gibt dir das einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2017)

Nö.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lol
> Meine Frau pendelt beim Gewicht ziemlich, immer so zwischen 46 und 50 Kilo. Vielleicht gibt dir das einen Anhaltspunkt.


 kommt auf die Größe an    Aber so oder so: an sich definiert "man" die Ausdrücke ja nicht anhand seiner Freundin/Frau. Man geht nicht hin "meine Frau ist für mich der Standard, also sind alle, die etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben, nicht mehr schlank"... ^^  Die Bilder von Lara, also wer DAS als Babyspeck bezeichnet hat IMHO echt eine Wahrnehmungsstörung oder aber eine komplett diffuse Definition der Bezeichnungen, die sich mit nichts deckt, was üblich ist. Wäre Lara aus dem Game nen tick dünner, wäre das massiv unterernährt, knochig. Du kannst ja ruhig "zugeben", dass dir knochig, dürr gefällt, so wie es zB auch HP von Scooter macht. Aber dann solltest du das nicht quasi als "normal schlank" definieren und somit eine wiederum nicht-dürre, aber trotzdem sehr schlanke Dame mit dem Ausdruck "Babyspeck" betiteln... ^^ 

btw: warst du das nicht, der Amy Adams in Men of Steel als "fett" bezeichnete? Das war auch schon mehr als nur eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung oder eine ganz eigene Welt der Definitionen   die war in dem Film absolut schlank, das was man als normales "schlank" bezeichnet. Bei Arrival war sie dann durchaus schon etwas "speckig". Aber "fett", also: Amy Schumer, DIE ist je nach Zeitpunkt durchaus "fett". Aber Adams in Men of Steel? Das ist lächerlich, nein: eher bizarr und grotesk.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2017)

Was mir hier alles gleich unterstellt wird, tsss

Ich bezeichnete Amy Adams in Superman als hässlich (schlicht und ergreifen unpassend für die Art der Rolle), in Arrival war sie dann nicht mehr hässlich aber dafür dann eben leicht übergewichtig.

Und wie schlank jemand aussieht hat auch viel mit dem Körperbau zu tun. Alicia Vikander ist recht schmal, während Lara im Spiel einiges breiter ist. Durch das junge Alter im Spiel, wäre sie ein echter Mensch, könnte sie bei entsprechendem Training,  das ja für ihren Job sinnvoll wäre, durchaus schlanker und athletischer aussehen wenn sie ein wenig älter wird.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Nö.


Nein, du kriegst kein Foto von ihr, du alter Schwerenöter!


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was mir hier alles gleich unterstellt wird, tsss


 Wieso unterstellt? Wenn du das als Babyspeck bezeichnest, HAST du eine falsche Wahrnehmung oder Definition ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. September 2017)

> Was mir hier alles gleich unterstellt wird, tsss
> 
> Ich bezeichnete Amy Adams in Superman als hässlich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso unterstellt? Wenn du das als Babyspeck bezeichnest, HAST du eine falsche Wahrnehmung oder Definition ^^



Oder einfach mehr Ahnung von Physiologie ... ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder einfach mehr Ahnung von Physiologie ... ^^


oder einfach keine Pietät gegenüber Frauen. wenn du so  über/mit Frauen innerhalb deiner bekannschaft/verwandschaft redest, dann mahlzeit!


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ... dann mahlzeit!


 bloß nicht, dann wird die Alte ja noch fett...  

selbst die Game-Lara ist ja schon beinah in Magersuchtgefahr, wenn sie mal ne Woche nix isst ^^  Ich versteh diese Wahrnehmung echt nicht, das kenn ich eigentlich nur von Teenies, bei denen einem 1,80m großen 15jährigen ein T-Shirt Größe S locker passt und der immer noch meckern, er sei zu fett... da muss man ja Angst haben, dass der einem in die Speichen gezogen wird, wenn man mit dem Rad vorbeifährt ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (23. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> oder einfach keine Pietät gegenüber Frauen.


Ich denke, das ist Herbboys Problem bei der Sache. Zu peinlich, zuviel Pietät, zuviel Rücksicht. Oder wie sein letzter Beitrag zeigt, wirklich keine Ahnung, weil er nur von dicken Frauen umgeben ist!? 

Ich habe da keine Probleme mit, wir reden hier über einen fiktiven Charakter. Da kenne ich keine solche Höflichkeit.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist Herbboys Problem bei der Sache. Zu peinlich, zuviel Pietät, zuviel Rücksicht. Oder wie sein letzter Beitrag zeigt, wirklich keine Ahnung, weil er nur von dicken Frauen umgeben ist!?
> 
> Ich habe da keine Probleme mit, wir reden hier über einen fiktiven Charakter. Da kenne ich keine solche Höflichkeit.


Amy Adams ist mal kein fiktiver Charakter, aber es geht mir auch um gewisse Idealvorstellungen. wenn du das schon als übertriebene Rücksicht  bezeichnest, dass du leute nicht als hässlich, fett etc. bezeichnest, nur weil sie deinem Idealbild einer frau nicht zu 100% entspricht, bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sprachlos.
im übrigen hat eine respektvolle Haltung gegenüber den Mitmenschen nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich nur mit dicken, "hässlichen", dummen, behinderten menschen etc. abgibt, bzw. von diesen umgeben ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist Herbboys Problem bei der Sache. Zu peinlich, zuviel Pietät, zuviel Rücksicht.


 Was laberst du da für einen Schwachsinn? Wieso sollte ich Rücksicht auf eine Person nehmen oder verlangen, die ich nicht kenne bzw die es nicht mal gibt? ^^  



> Ich habe da keine Probleme mit, wir reden hier über einen fiktiven Charakter. Da kenne ich keine solche Höflichkeit.


 Es geht doch nicht um Höflichkeit, sondern Deine Definition oder Wahrnehmung ist einfach nur obskur. Man könnte glatt denken, du seist in der Jury von Germanys Next Topmodel ^^  Vermutlich sind dir da aber die meisten schon viel zu fett...


----------



## Spiritogre (23. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Amy Adams ist mal kein fiktiver Charakter, aber es geht mir auch um gewisse Idealvorstellungen. wenn du das schon als übertriebene Rücksicht  bezeichnest, dass du leute nicht als hässlich, fett etc. bezeichnest, nur weil sie deinem Idealbild einer frau nicht zu 100% entspricht, bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sprachlos.
> im übrigen hat eine respektvolle Haltung gegenüber den Mitmenschen nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich nur mit dicken, "hässlichen", dummen, behinderten menschen etc. abgibt, bzw. von diesen umgeben ist.



Echt jetzt? So ein Politikum bei fiktiven Charakteren und Schauspielern.
Meine Ansicht ist, dass Schauspieler der jeweiligen Rollen entsprechend gewissen Schönheitsidealen folgen sollten. SJWs müssen da mit mir ja nicht übereinstimmen. Jeder schaut am Ende, was ihm gefällt. Ich fand sie für Superman eben unpassend und zu hässlich für die Rolle. Sie passt besser in Charakterrollen, wie halt Arrival. Und fiktiv und Schauspieler ist bei mir so ziemlich dasselbe. Sehe keinen Grund, warum ich da meine Ansichten der Höflichkeit wegen nicht mitteilen sollen dürfte. 



@Herbboy, langsam werden deine Unterstellungen albern. Nur weil du ein Problem mit meinen Schönheitsidealen hast, brauchst du nicht gleich durchzudrehen. Mein Cousin steht auch auf dicke Frauen, kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, aber so ist das nun mal und ich kritisiere ihn dafür ja auch nicht. Ich mag halt optisch keine dicken Frauen, da brauchst du mir nicht das Gegenteil zu unterstellen, dass ich wohl auf Magersüchtige stehe. Sorry. Das ist echt unter Niveau. Ich mag schlanke Frauen mit Proportionen an den richtigen Stellen und guter Figur, fertig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Herbboy, langsam werden deine Unterstellungen albern. Nur weil du ein Problem mit meinen Schönheitsidealen hast, brauchst du nicht gleich durchzudrehen.


 Wo drehe ich denn durch?  ^^  Ich habe nur harsch auf Deinen Vorwurf, mir gehe es um "Höflichkeit" reagiert, da ich nicht den Hauch einer Sache geschrieben hatte, die damit zu tun hat. Keine Ahnung, wieso du ausgerechnet auf diese Idee kamst. Ich hab nie gesagt oder angedeutet, dass es nicht nett sei, so was zu schreiben.

Es geht mir auch nicht um Ideale, sondern um Deine komische Definition, bei der ich das Gefühl habe, dass für dich "schlank" das ist, was normalerweise eher als "dürr" oder "mager" bezeichnet würde, und dass für dich eine Frau, die man an sich als "schlank" bezeichnet, bereits "dick" oder "babyspeckig" sei. So wie du es zu sehen scheinst ist es aber eher die Sichtweise wie man sie bei Models anwendet seitens von Auftraggebern oder eben bei GNTopmodel, was bekanntermaßen von allen Seiten als grotesk kritisiert wird.

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, ob du auf dürre, schlanke, mollige oder fette Frauen stehst, darum geht es ja auch gar nicht und es ist mir auch scheißegal. Es hätte ja sein können, dass Du mit "Lara hat Babyspeck" die Figur loben wolltest, weil du NICHT auf Mädels steht, bei denen man sich beim Sex durch deren Beckenknochen blaue Flecken holt. Ich sage nur, dass ich Deine Kategorien nicht verstehen kann, ich es bizarr finde, bei so einer Figur von "Babyspeck" zu reden und dass die Kategorien bei Dir offenbar nicht das sind, was eigentlich Konsens ist. Wo soll denn eine Körperfigur, wie sie die Spiele-Lara hat, denn "Babyspeck" haben? Wäre sie etwas dünner, wäre sie eben IMHO schon richtig mager. Das ist alles.


----------

